# Oklahoma (or close) Screenprinter Wanted



## csok (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello All,
I have commissioned artwork from several artists and a couple of the designs are fine art. New to screen printing, I dint have the foresight to ask them to separate the colors and they didnt really have the experience of designing for screenprinting. Thats the pickle I'm in. 
I approached some local printers about these designs and they weren't eager to try and print them. Plus, I was trying to save the setup costs.
I tried DTG and had many problems but one thing was consistent, the soft feel.
I need an oklahoma screenprinter that is capable of providing a soft hand, maybe water-based or discharge.

I am not sure who in oklahoma is printing custom artwork that is not for a church, football team, school, etc. 

Any help or advice? 

Here are some pieces of the designs.

































Thanks members,
Chad


----------

